# Map glitching/lagging, anyone else?



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

For the past two days my map in the Uber app has been glitching or lagging. Has this happened to anyone else? 

Large chunks of the map will not show any roads, when routed on those roads and it will just show the navigation line but nothing else on those portions of the map. Causing pickups and general navigation to be a huge pain. 

Zooming in and out causes differing and random portions of the map to grey out at different levels. 

I deleted and reinstalled the app to no avail. Just started happening last night and seems to be getting worse.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Google maps.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I thought it was just my phone...


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Yes uber is under attack from a group of pissed of 14 year old Girl Scout tribe.


----------



## Jboaz686 (Aug 23, 2017)

Same problem here in Colorado


----------



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

Interesting that it’s not just me. Is this a new thing for everybody else as well? I only noticed Friday night.

I also wonder if it’s phone specific? I’m using an iPhone, I talked to another driver here who is using android and didn’t seem to have any issues


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

I have an Android and the glitch affects my phone too


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I thought it was rotten when they removed the addresses from the pings. Now I don't even get a map!


----------



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

At the normal zoom level when not on a trip. 
My entire city is greyed out. But the outskirts are on the map. 

It’s more annoying when it does it while navigating. But the whole thing is not great


----------



## Gunz (Nov 16, 2017)

Yup, same thing has been happening to me for the past couple days... I restarted my phone, deleted cache, reset my data connection, and reinstalled the app but nothing helped.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

I had that problem this morning in Seattle. In order to get rid of it I had to zoom in.


----------



## jackalope (Nov 27, 2016)

Also in Seattle. Started around midnight last night for me. Still a problem. Uber is a tech company, why can't they fix crap like this faster?
There should be people ready to take care of these problems 24/7/365. Because that is how often we drive.


----------



## AzAppDriver (Feb 27, 2017)

AZ here. I have the same issue on both my Android and iOS devices.


----------



## AndrewT (Oct 29, 2017)

Melbourne ,Australia as well - https://uberpeople.net/threads/maps-on-app-still-problematic.231319/#post-3470127


----------



## Coolgdelta (Jan 3, 2018)

I have the same problem. Also I am missing things like the promotions page and showing the boost schedule. Also the earning screen looks completely different.


----------



## TheHammer (Jan 4, 2015)

Same thing happening in San Diego...Had to zoom to get the map to appear and then only the area where the little arrow is pointing...anything north or south of the screen is blank. Using an iphone 6


----------



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

So it’s a widespread issue. Hopefully Uber knows about it and is getting on top of it


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Looks like we are back up and running.


----------



## TheHammer (Jan 4, 2015)

ok here...


----------



## StanleyStark (Jan 9, 2018)

I did for a day but no issues in the past week


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I am still having issues


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Yeah i complained repeatedly to Uber and received the same ridiculous bot response each time. Zero help or assistance from their highly INeffective CSRs. They're less than useless.

It seems fixed now but I'm glad I wasn't alone.


----------

